# Fisher plows and Ford Ranger



## CJRatdog

I have a 1997 Ford Ranger 4WD extended cab pickup. I want to equip my vehicle with a plow to clean up my property nothing to crazy. I found a nice MM1 6.5 Fisher plow for a great deal. I went to the local Fisher distributor today ans they told me Fisher does not make push plates for my truck ???? Any help would be great, I know I have seen Ranger's
out there with Fishers on them...

Thanks

CJRatdog


----------



## mreamer

The dealer may be right... I can't seem to find the part number on Fisher's website. It lists a mount for a 93-96 Ranger, but nothing newer. That doesn't mean you can't modify a mount (or have someone do it). The link below is that page that contains that parts and instructions for install. Good luck!

http://library.fisherplows.com/publications.asp?cat=199


----------



## sweetk30

e-match dont even have a listing.


----------



## basher

Why it is a great deal, it is getting harder and harder to install full size 6'6"
plows on any of the mini trucks. They don't have the front axle capacity to safely handle the weight particularly the extended cabs with the additional body weight.


----------



## mercer_me

You could fabricate custom push plates.


----------



## abbe

the plates for 93-96 will fit. that truck still has the same ttb front end


----------



## CJRatdog

*Thank You All*

Thanks for all of your input guys. I am going to fabricate some push plates. I was just wondering if I could still buy a set of old ones to modify. I have not seen any yet I have checked with some Fisher dealers here in RI as well as Ebay but no luck..If you guys know of any sources for these push plates let me know.
Again thanks for all of your help.
This is a very useful site..

CJRatdog


----------



## Elby401

*99 ranger*



abbe;1243288 said:


> the plates for 93-96 will fit. that truck still has the same ttb front end


Would you happen to know if it would also fit a 99 ranger?


----------



## Sprag-O

Holy old post, and Negative.

Rangers were TIB/TTB fronts till the end of 97, 98+ has some front frame differences.

I don't recall seeing a fisher mount for the old models, but thought they had a 98+ version.


----------



## Elby401

yes I know real old post haha, im having trouble finding fisher push plates for a 99 ranger 4x4


----------



## PLOWMAN45

you can buy a half ton snowplow for halk of what it might cost you to piece all together


----------



## Diesel_brad

Elby401;2088093 said:


> Would you happen to know if it would also fit a 99 ranger?


99+ Fisher makes a plow and mount for your truck , but it is called the Homesteader

But I am sure modifying an Old Minute Mount to fit your truck should not be hard. That is what I did to put a Western Uni-Mount on my 04 ranger


----------



## ScubaSteve728

Elby401;2088224 said:


> yes I know real old post haha, im having trouble finding fisher push plates for a 99 ranger 4x4


Elby if you are in RI which is area code 401 this guy will hook you up he specializes in fitting older plows to trucks and has mostly everything you could need. http://www.plowking911.com


----------

